# 8 string tuning for C#



## windowlikcer (Nov 21, 2011)

So I am working on preproduction for my band's next record right now, and I am currently using a 25.5" scale 7 string tuned to F#C#G#C#F#A#D#. It works for preproduction, but I would like a longer scale instrument, and have been looking into the option of an 8 string, but can't figure out what an optimal tuning for an 8 string would be with the E string in C#. What would you guys suggest? My best idea so far has been F#C#C#...which obviously isn't that great an idea (although two C#'s in the same octave might sound interesting?). What could I do with that 8th string (taking into account string gauge, tension, intonation and the rest)?

Thanks.


----------



## Xiphos7 (Nov 21, 2011)

If you're doing what i think you're doing..
you could try your 7 string tuning, then have the 8th as the C# an octave below your 6th string, it sounds stupidly low but it could work if you weren't chugging it with distortion on high and with a high gauge string, like .100 or more.
check out "New eden" by animals as leaders, he uses an 8-string tuned (low-high) C#, A, E, A, D, G, B, E.


----------



## Dayn (Nov 21, 2011)

If you don't mind, I'm converting them to enharmonic flats because #s for me are hard to read. So from low to high: Gb Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb. So you tune it down a half step, but have a fifth between the low Gb and Db, and the Db and Ab.

You could definitely go an octave down into Db with a fourth in between your 8th and 7th string. Taking into account my own preferences vis-a-vis string thickness and scale length, I'd probably deign to go that low with a .090 at 30". That depends on what your guitar can handle; my RG2228, at least to me, doesn't like .090 and above. That's just me, though; you could go shorter and thicker, it's up to how you like the sound.

Alternatively... add a high Gb up top with a _beautiful_ minor third between your two highest strings. This means you can go longer without needing to go as far as 30". Speaking from experience, at 27" with smooth contact points, a stock .008 lasted me a few weeks at G with no more than a half-step bend. If you took care to smooth out the contact points, .007 at Gb at 27" looks to be pretty feasible if you don't go insane on it.

Just some ideas. Two Dbs in the same octave sounds pretty interesting actually... you could get some nice dissonance out of them with easy phrasing. One day, I'd like a guitar with two high E strings; if you didn't go for a high Gb, you could go for another high Eb string?


----------



## celticelk (Nov 22, 2011)

Dayn said:


> Alternatively... add a high Gb up top with a _beautiful_ minor third between your two highest strings. This means you can go longer without needing to go as far as 30". Speaking from experience, at 27" with smooth contact points, a stock .008 lasted me a few weeks at G with no more than a half-step bend. If you took care to smooth out the contact points, .007 at Gb at 27" looks to be pretty feasible if you don't go insane on it.
> 
> Just some ideas. Two Dbs in the same octave sounds pretty interesting actually... you could get some nice dissonance out of them with easy phrasing. One day, I'd like a guitar with two high E strings; if you didn't go for a high Gb, you could go for another high Eb string?



The high Gb was exactly what I was going to suggest. Your current "double-drop" tuning already gets the range of an F#-standard 8-string with 7 strings; you're probably going to get diminishing returns by trying to stretch that another fourth or fifth lower, at least at any reasonable combination of scale length and string gauge.

Re: doubling high strings - that's the (7-string) tuning that Wes Borland used on the first Limp Bizkit record, so some of his riffs on the high strings might suggest uses for that tuning.


----------



## Rook (Nov 22, 2011)

I tune 8's F-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb-Ab, the idea is that the octave shape between the F and Eb is just two frets, so it's a very natural feeling fret interval when you want to build above the 8th string. That's the kind of basis around which I chose my tunings if there's a particular open string I want.

So basically, put fret spacings that feel natural to you where you need them, then put the usual tuning intervals in afterwards, when it comes down to it if you achieve the range you want and can remember the feel of the tuning, it doesn't matter.

I think Devin Tonsend tunes something like GCGCGEC; regardless of what it actually is, he just plays what feels good to him.


----------



## windowlikcer (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys, the C# an octave down idea would be interesting, but I'd rather not have to get something as large as a 30" scale instrument to pull it off. It may be worth noting that I play in what people seem to call "progressive hardcore" (I don't really give a fuck about genres) so my tone is not very high gain or metal-ish. 

I actually think I might try the double C# between the 7th and 6th strings, the thought of a super thin high Gb string scares me, I despise high tension on the first 3 strings (part of the reason we play a half step down now haha) However the idea of having two Eb strings sounds interesting to me as well. Lots of good ideas to try out!


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Nov 23, 2011)

Just fyi, Tosin is using a .085 (bass string) on the 8th string of his .strandberg* to get the C#, at 28.75" scale (baritone hybrid neck).


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Nov 24, 2011)

Man I can think about this options:
1. c#-g#-c#-f#-b-e-g#-c#. Requires long scale but this is not such a problem- 28.625 is not so big as you think. And I fucking love c# standart on a 6 string guitar.
2. c#-g#-c#-g#-c#-e-g#-c#. Some kind of version of the open c# tuning for 8 string guitar.
3. f#-c#-f#-b-e-g#-c#-c#. Double c# on the top sounds interesting.


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 25, 2011)

As a fifths enthusiast i would consider adding a B a fifth lower, Octave 4 Plus sell .118 B strings for guitars Round Wound Strings.

Adding a C# to your tuning would result in intervals 4th 5th 5th 4th ... which makes no sense, better would be C#G# C#G#C#F#A#D# which doubles your C#G# strings an octave down and allows root fifth octave octave+fifth 2octaves power chords across one fret.

It sounds like you want an 8 string but don't want extra range ... ??? 

Another idea, mostly fourths from D# ... D#G# C#F#BEG#C#.


----------



## Metalhead444 (Feb 29, 2020)

https://www.sevenstring.org/members/ixlramp.3614/ I use the C#G# C#G#C#F#A#D# but tuned a half step lower.


----------

